

Kindle Sales Estimates Increase 60% - rlmw
http://atomstack.com/kindle-sales-are-still-impressive-despite-competition/226248

======
rlmw
I also noticed [0] listing Bloomberg as a source for an 8 million estimate,
though its worth noting that these are still estimates.

[0] [http://www.tgdaily.com/consumer-electronics-
brief/53193-2010...](http://www.tgdaily.com/consumer-electronics-
brief/53193-2010-kindle-sales-will-reach-8-million-analyst)

------
l0nwlf
I was shocked by the news.

I misread it as "Kidney Sales Estimates Increase 60%"

